# Trick worm / Fluke rod



## duckone (Apr 22, 2011)

I really need a rod that was designed for floating trick worms.  I'm currently trying to use an old six foot spinning rod that is rated as a medium action but it just isn't doing the job.  I suspect that the tip is too stiff.  I can't cast the trick worm very far or very accurately and it is getting frustrating.  I know that my problem is not related to my current rig being a spinning rod.  I have several spinning rods that I can cast very accurately with.

In addition, I've just bought some Zoom Super Flukes and hope that I can use the same rod for the Flukes that I would use for the Trick worm.  My storage space is very limited so if I bring more than one rod into the house something else has to go out the door to make room!

I've seen a recommendation for the Skeet Reese 7' micro finesse casting rod but I'd like to know something about a few more options before I head to Bass Pro.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Apr 22, 2011)

What's your spending limit?  I think a St Croix Avid 68MXF would be a great choice for flukes and trick worms, but the pricing isn't for everyone.  It's a 6'8" medium power, extra-fast action rod.


----------



## stasher1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've found that many ML rods that are labled as "dropshot" rods work well for floating worms and trick worms. They generally have soft tips which work well for casting these light worms, but decent backbone for setting the hook.

I own the Avid mentioned above (and actually have it listed for sale in the Marketplace) and it's a bit too fast, imo, for working a floating worm. I think the 69MLXF  would be a better choice, or the Mojo in the same length/power/action. It's not like you need the sensitivity for this technique.

ETA: The fish in my avatar was caught using a floating worm and a 6'8" ML BPS Extreme Woo Daves dropshot rod. I've used many different rods for this application, and that is one of the best ones I've found. I sold mine quite a while ago, and have been looking for a flashier, more "high-end" replacement...but I haven't found a decent one yet. I need to stop wasting my money on more expensive rods, and just buy what I know will work.


----------



## duckone (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys.  I'd say that my budget for this floating/trick worm rod is $149.

Stasher1, I really appreciate the insight you've gained from experience.  I would never have thought of trying the BPS Extreme Woo Daves rod.  I may check it out first when I go to BPS.  I have a definite tendency to overbuy sometimes and to actually be happy with a cheaper rod would be a blessing.


----------



## sbroadwell (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, I built myself one last year, just for trickworms. It's one of the Mudhole MHX blanks, the SJ783. It's a 6'6" rod, with a fairly fast tip, but a good bit of strength in the lower part. I can throw an unweighted Zoom trickworm a long way.


----------



## kurzrecord99 (Apr 22, 2011)

I learned a long time ago just because it cost more doesn't mean its better I've caught just as many fish on cheap rods as I have my high dollar ones just my opinion if that's worth any thing to ya.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a 6.6' lightning rod for all my fluke and trick worm fishing.They are good rods and won't break the bank.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Apr 22, 2011)

Falcon Cara weightless Worm


----------



## duckone (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone else have a recommedation before I head to BPS tomorrow?


----------



## Steve78 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think there is a Wright and Mcgill Skeet Reese rod rated for flukes. Great rods for good price


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 27, 2011)

good 7 to 7' 6"  graphite rod w/ fast tip. i wouldn't go medium light at all. m or mh depending on the manufacturer and what feels good to you. 150 bucks should get you the sensitivity you need for unweighted plastics.  if you don't need long cast you can drop down on the length of the rod.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Apr 27, 2011)

Ultralite!   

But, you knew I was gonna say that.


----------



## spud (Apr 27, 2011)

For trick worms, flukes and top water stick baits I love to use 5 1/2 foot rods with pistol grips, I know they are outdated but I feel I have more control to work these type of baits


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 27, 2011)

I really like the Okuma EVx rods - ML-M...6'6"-7'.  Light, sensitive, good materials, and lifetime warranty.  When you add in a good price point - one word comes to mind - Value!   

LJ


----------



## duckone (Apr 28, 2011)

Lanier Jim,

Where would I find an Okuma rod?

Thanks.


----------



## trickworm (Apr 28, 2011)

I use a 6'6 open face M for my trickworm setup. try a swivel about 16 inches from your trickworm that will add some distance in your cast and prevent line twist . thats my 2 cents


----------



## Rippa Lip (May 25, 2011)

I fish Trick worms almost exclusively and I own a BPS MegaCast 7' spinning combo that lists for only...you ready for this?...$30!!
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...hopping_googlebase&om_mmc=shopping_googlebase
It throws the worm a long way even weightless and the action is perfect for me. It's a hoss rod that bullies the fish to the boat/ bank. I'm gonna get 2 more soon! Tight lines!


----------



## JohnK (May 25, 2011)

duckone said:


> Lanier Jim,
> 
> Where would I find an Okuma rod?
> 
> Thanks.



You would find one at Tackle Warehouse, free shipping, no tax and it comes in a big cardboard thingee that is pretty damage free. 

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Okuma_EVX-A_Spinning_Rods/descpage-OKEVXSR.html


----------



## ASH556 (May 25, 2011)

The unweighted plastic jerkbait is my go-to.  Flukes, Senkos, Trick worms, heck, I've even jerked a tube before with good luck.  Hands down I prefer my 6ft Basspro Bionic Blade Med/HVY (I know that rating is vague and doesn't cross over well, but that's what it says) with Daiwa Regal S and 8lb line.  I find that a little shorter rod for this application helps me cast more accurately around and through cover, and also affords me better bait control in the water.  Don't get too soft a rod for these baits or you'll start missing fish on the hook set (ask me how I know).  If you're having trouble getting good distance, I would question your real size and line weight/type before the rod.  These are reaction baits, so use mono.  You don't need the "invisiblilty" of flouro.


----------



## duckone (May 27, 2011)

Rippa,

I’m almost speechless that you can find a rod and reel in the $30 range that lasts more than three fishing trips.  I’ll pick that rod up the next time I’m out at Bass Pro to see how it feels.  Obviously the success that you enjoy with it speaks volumes.

JohnK,

Thanks for the lead on where to find Okuma rods.  I’d love to be able to pick one up and feel the action before buying though.  Does anyone know where I can get my hands on one locally?

Doc,

I lean towards a 6’ rod myself since I’m usually throwing the Trick Worm towards visible wood cover and I need/want precise lure placement.  Of course, the best I know is only as good as the best I’ve felt and most of my old rods are six footers.  I still haven’t bought a trick worm rod even though I went to BPS with the intention of doing just that almost a month ago.  The only thing that felt “right” to me turned out to be a Duckett baitcasting crankbait rod.  I couldn’t make myself buy a baitcast crankbait rod when I was looking for a spinning rod so I went home empty handed.  Well, I still bought some stuff but not a new rod.

Since then I’ve spent my Trick Worm rod money on a new light action trout rod so that my oldest son would have a good rod to fish with.  I’m trying to get him as interested in fishing as his younger brother is.

At any rate, I still have a longing for a dedicated Trick Worm rod so I’m still looking for the perfect one for me.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Stumpthumper (May 27, 2011)

Doc Holiday is correct about needing something with some backbone, at least for flukes anyway.  While I'm not a weightless trick worm junkie,  I have done a whole lot of fluke fishing and you will greatly increase your hook ups with a rod with some "grunt".   Flukes are pretty heavily salted and you will be shocked at how far you can cast them with MH rod and a decent baitcaster.  Also, I fish flukes in some pretty nasty cover so I need a rod that will move a fish when I get bit.  
For me,  trick worms are best suited for a med action spinning rod.  I don't really throw those around ultra think cover so I can usually get away with a spinning rod with 10lb test.  Trick worms don't have the weight/not as compact as a fluke so I have more range casting on spinning tackle with these.  You can do it with a baitcaster but distance may be an issue.  
As far the actual rod brands/models,  the field is wide open here.  I mostly throw Loomis's but they are definitely not required for this.  Pick up something that is light weight and feels good in your hand and go for it.  

Good luck!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 27, 2011)

This is what I use for flukes. Most bang for your buck imo. I like it in a spinning version 7' MH.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-CarbonLite-Spinning-Rods/product/10205013/-1645470


----------



## sbroadwell (May 27, 2011)

Stumpthumper said:


> Doc Holiday is correct about needing something with some backbone, at least for flukes anyway.  While I'm not a weightless trick worm junkie,  I have done a whole lot of fluke fishing and you will greatly increase your hook ups with a rod with some "grunt".   Flukes are pretty heavily salted and you will be shocked at how far you can cast them with MH rod and a decent baitcaster.  Also, I fish flukes in some pretty nasty cover so I need a rod that will move a fish when I get bit.
> For me,  trick worms are best suited for a med action spinning rod.  I don't really throw those around ultra think cover so I can usually get away with a spinning rod with 10lb test.  Trick worms don't have the weight/not as compact as a fluke so I have more range casting on spinning tackle with these.  You can do it with a baitcaster but distance may be an issue.
> As far the actual rod brands/models,  the field is wide open here.  I mostly throw Loomis's but they are definitely not required for this.  Pick up something that is light weight and feels good in your hand and go for it.
> 
> Good luck!



Yep, you do need some backbone. When I first started using a TW, I just used one of my early rods. It would cast well, but was too "slow". When you tried to set the hook, a lot of the force would be absorbed by the rod bending. Lost some fish that way.
I did some research, and found an MHX blank called the SJ783. SJ stands for "spin jig", which defines a certain type taper. Pretty fast, not quite as fast as a dropshot rod, but much faster than most bass tapers. It works great. I've not had any distance problems at all with unweighted worms, even can throw a very small crappie jig. But, rare back just a little to set the hook, and the power comes into play.


----------



## duckone (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the continued input and suggestions guys.

Sultan,

I didn't know that the CarbonLite rods were on sale.  That looks like a good deal.  Thanks.


----------

